# So confused right now



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

2 weeks ago she left with the money kids and car now she has been calling me and we went to see each other a 2 times in 2 days. She has been telling me how she thinks she wants me back but is unsure she told ,me if we do get back together she would want a d and start over she has been loving and sweet and cuddling. Im so confused bc i dont know if its the truth or she wants to toy with me. She told me she barley talks to the other man anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

She seems to be stringing you along.

No commitment, wants to D, doesn't know what she wants beyond that and can give you no future
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Ugh. Divorce her now. Get rid of her man. She's a hideous leech.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

The OM wouldn't leave his W so, she had to come back to you. But she is not going to give up OM. CAKE EATER!!!


----------



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

The other man is alresady hoing threw a d.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jay80_98 (Jul 14, 2012)

What money did she take? what are you talking about? And what gave her the right to take the kids out of the marital home? Put your foot down and quit being a beta male


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

it can only be one of two things. the om threw her to the curb, or she's running low on money and stringing you along. either way,just tell her to get lost and spent quality time with your kid.


----------



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

jay80_98 said:


> What money did she take? what are you talking about? And what gave her the right to take the kids out of the marital home? Put your foot down and quit being a beta male


kinda hard to the alpha when the cops tell me to leave and i cant have anything back they wont even let me see the kids. I tend to not piss off the people with guns and handcuffs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Kapla| said:


> kinda hard to the alpha when the cops tell me to leave and i cant have anything back they wont even let me see the kids. I tend to not piss off the people with guns and handcuffs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like there is more to this story. The cops CAN NOT force you to leave your home without a protective order. And I thought you said SHE left?


----------



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

No i have the home but she has took everything else. She got the cops to come with her to the home to take what she wanted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Kapla| said:


> No i have the home but she has took everything else. She got the cops to come with her to the home to take what she wanted
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she didn't have a court order how did she do that?

First she left, then she got the cops to make you leave, now she just had the cops get involved in a civil case and protect her while she took stuff from your home?????? Really?


----------



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

She came home to get things out of the house the cops said she had a right bc it is martial property and made me wait outrside she told them she felt threatend that is why they came out. Did i thretend her no did we yell at each other yes mainly bc she wanted me to keep the kids so they can see each other at the time. After she left she told the cops she felt threatend and she needed to get things from the home thats when they let her take money the new car and other things while they told me i had to let her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Your wife "barely talks to other man".That says it all right there. Until there is complete and absolutly no contact then do the 180.

Next time you talk inform her you want nothing to do with her until there is #1complete NC and #2she returns all the money and #3return the things she took while lieing to the cops.

The point here is there must be conseqence for her action. Don't get sucked into her lovey dovey bull crap. Everytime you do she loose a little more respect for you.

Face it, she has little respect for you now, by selfishly leaving her kid so she can let another man climb on top of her with out introruptions and she lies to the cop so she can take what she wants....

Changing your mind set here will serve you well....like its not about her taking you back but you taking her back.....My wife hasn't pulled that crap since!

My wife had to do alot of work to get me to take back. Once my saw the sfift in power it was her that was chasing me and doing the heavy lifting to stay around.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Kapla| said:


> She came home to get things out of the house the cops said she had a right bc it is martial property and made me wait outrside she told them she felt threatend that is why they came out. Did i thretend her no did we yell at each other yes mainly bc she wanted me to keep the kids so they can see each other at the time. After she left she told the cops she felt threatend and she needed to get things from the home thats when they let her take money the new car and other things while they told me i had to let her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where in the world do you live? She felt threatened so why did she come back you the house? The cops SHOULD never get involved in a civil matter. Odd, is she focking a dude on the force?


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

She wants to get back together, but called the cops to help get her stuff because she's threatened by you? :scratchhead:


----------

